# Trying to get Word Bearers Paint Scheme Right



## totally_original_name (Jul 6, 2010)

I just finished painting this mini. I used a Red Scab/Red Gore mix for the red, two coats, and Chainmail/mithril silver for the metal bits, one coat. Does this look right/ideal? Criticisms and tips welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's certainly the basic Word Bearers color scheme. Now, if you want to get a bit more technical, you can try applying some highlights with Red Gore on its own to the raised parts of the armor, and then a mix of Red Gore and Blood Red to the extreme edges. 

Also, try a wash or two on the mithril silver. You can experiment with different colors-- while traditionally, metal is washed with black, you can get some neat effects by using other colors, such as blue, green, and purple. It might not work here, but you could certainly experiment with it. Then, drybrush the washed areas with mithril afterwards.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally I would have started with a lighter red and washed the entire model vs only the mithril. In the long run less time consuming and the wash after a couple coats would have created its own highlights. You could even coat it was the red wash once to give it a wet bloody look.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks good, i would take a few moments to just look over the model and look for slip's,you know were you have painted out side the lines so to speak,personally im not an advocate of using washes as i see them as cheating, but they are and easy way to add depth to a model, a black wash for the metal and a dark brown for the red or possibly a purple would help.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

If you want to keep the really dark look of your Word Bearers, i would suggest going over the armour again with just scab red, while keeping what youve already painted underneath showing around the recess ging over again should also give a more even coverage aswell, then try a green wash for added depth. 
A for highlights im very lazy for that, i just use slightly watered down blood red for mine. 
Good job so far, keep it up :grin:


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like the base colors to me. I used gory red as the base, then mixed that with brown/black for shadow and gory + blood red for highlights. Chainmail silver with lots of black wash for the metal bits.


----------



## treeford (Jan 15, 2012)

I think you're right on target. A lot of people want to brighten the Word Bearers to include something like Blood Red in the mix for the primary color. But, it is a DARK Crimson color that they have, with a dark metal trim. Only thing I would do differently is darken the metal trim to use a 2:1 Boltgun Metal:Chaos Black. With the red you have in place, you can make highlights with Blood Red mixed in and use pure Boltgun Metal or Chainmail for the metal highlights (or mix them too^^). Hopefully my picture shows up for my test piece:


----------

